# will a warm water soak hurt?



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

my pit Nick had a allergic reaction to his food and i didnt realize it was his food till after a vet visit and a lot of his hair fell out, i let him lay in a bathtub of warm water yesterday for a while i was thinking aboutddoing it again it seemed to help his skin, is this good for him he didnt mind it and it had no soap or anything just warm water he is also on new food and meds from the vet what do yall think about the soak


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

It's just water, there's no reason not to. Just make sure he's dried really good to prevent moist spots for skin infections.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If his skin is itchy, serve him some veggies fried with olive oil and maybe rub a teaspoon of oil on him.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

thanks for the oil advice vet has him on a strict diet of meat and rice till he cleares up but i can rub the oil on him


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

What kind of meat? What part of his food is he allergic to?


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

he is alergic to corn and yeast that we know for sure, he is on naturals lamb and rice meal but since we just went to the vet they want me to try that food only to see if he clears up, and is is doing well suprisingly clearing up fast after a week his skin isnt so bad and he has hair stubble coming back his skin is just dry from the alergic reaction why i was asking about the warm water to help rehydrate it and he doesn't mind it i do have to make him get out after a while but he will lay in it as long as its warm and you let him


----------

